
The NCSC's first 'UK cyber survey' published alongside global password risk list - gcthomas
https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/news/most-hacked-passwords-revealed-as-uk-cyber-survey-exposes-gaps-in-online-security
======
gcthomas
Their.txt list of the top 100,000 passwords to avoid can be found here:

[https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/blog-post/passwords-passwords-
everyw...](https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/blog-post/passwords-passwords-everywhere)

------
NikkiA
Well, I guess filtering out the idiots that use '123456' is at least ONE
reason to use a '8 characters or more' password rule.

